
Ending the Drug War Would Unleash the Therapeutic Potential of Psychedelics - anythingnonidin
http://time.com/5295544/war-on-drugs-ptsd-mdma-rick-doblin/
======
vu47
The value that designer arylcyclohexylamines (3-MeO-PCP, 4-HO-PCP, 3-MeO-PCE,
4-HO-PCE, O-PCE, deschloroketamine, and 2F-deschloroketamine) have added to my
life is immeasurable in terms of challenging my preconceptions on reality, the
reliability of my senses, and the possibilities of my mind.

Tryptamines, phenethylamines, and lysergamides, on the other hand, do very
little for me, even at extremely high doses.

------
eip
I believe that with the advent of acid, we discovered a new way to think, and
it has to do with piecing together new thoughts in your mind. Why is it that
people think it's so evil ? What is it about it that scares people so deeply,
even the guy that invented it, what is it ? Because they're afraid that
there's more to reality than they have confronted. That there are doors that
they're afraid to go in, and they don't want us to go in there either, because
if we go in we might learn something that they don't know. And that makes us a
little out of their control.

\--Ken Kesey

------
openfuture
This guy:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganesh_Baba](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganesh_Baba)

Always said that you shouldn't use psychadelics (including marijuana) until
age 50 but if you'd already nade the mistake if starting early then you should
at least do it properly. He for example refused to smoke with people that
slouched or had shallow breathing.

I think it'd be clever to allow psychadelics (recreationally) for people aged
50+ to start with. Slowly it'd become a better understood thing and the age
limit could go down.

~~~
__blockcipher__
fuck that. the radical personality changes that can arise with psychedelics
make them a great tool for younger people. anecdotally, I took shrooms my
freshman year of college and had my life goals, desires, etc completely
inverted (in a good way, from my perspective).

psychedelics are great for older people too, but I see no benefit in
introducing an arbitrary age limit. Not to mention the fact that young people
would still do them anyway...

